# What Bow To Get My 8 Year Old Daughter?



## stiknstring (Aug 27, 2008)

I really like those Genesis bows for kids. There has to be a reason that the NASP uses them in instruction. :thumbs_up


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

A pink hoyt trykon sport or jr.:thumbs_up


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

the bows that nasp use are to put it nicely not the best. we had nothing but problems with ours!


stiknstring said:


> I really like those Genesis bows for kids. There has to be a reason that the NASP uses them in instruction. :thumbs_up


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

i have never had a problem with hoyts...great bows


Richard Hopkins said:


> A pink hoyt trykon sport or jr.:thumbs_up


----------



## PGHRam (Sep 15, 2010)

what's the lowest pound draw weight the trykon jr comes in?


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

here is a page on it

http://www.hoyt.com/compound_bows/hoyt_trykon_junior_compound_bow.php

It says 10 lb


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

i njust bought my 10 yeaqr old a browning micro midas. will last for years as it is adjustable from 18-28" draw lendth and from 20-45# draw weight adjustment...


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

PGHRam said:


> what's the lowest pound draw weight the trykon jr comes in?


20 to 25.


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

diamond nuclear ice its a sweet little bow!!! and shoots pretty quick and u can get it in all pink! with black riser and like a black 3d image to it its cool check it out!


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

whats her DL?


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

Richard Hopkins said:


> A pink hoyt trykon sport or jr.:thumbs_up


i would go with jr. thats what i got its sweet you can get in pink


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

The Athens Protege is a pretty sweet youth bow. I think it adjusts from 16-26in. and draw weight is 15-30 standard. you can buy additional 30-40 pound limbs when she can pull more.


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

LittleBucker said:


> i would go with jr. thats what i got its sweet you can get in pink


yep I go with jr.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

X2, heard great things about that little bow!!


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

I shot a browning micro midas growing up and it was a great bow..dont the the draw length and draw weight adjustments though


----------



## PGHRam (Sep 15, 2010)

I looked at the Diamond Ice, Hoyt Trykon Jr., and the Genesis tonight. I think I'm leaning toward the genesis for a couple of reasons. One....both my son and my daughter can shoot the same bow for a while. and two.....the genesis is light and my daughter had no problems pulling it back.
Thanks for everyone's replies.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

no problem. I know the hoyt can pull a similar draw weight but I'm not sure about weight of the bow itself. I worked at an afterschool archery program and the genisis isn't a bad bow. It could be said that it is mathew's best bow :chortle:


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

robbinhooder: hoyts are the best! lol


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

that is true...hoyts can tend to be a little heavy...with the actual physical weight especially for young archers. Good Luck!


PGHRam said:


> I looked at the Diamond Ice, Hoyt Trykon Jr., and the Genesis tonight. I think I'm leaning toward the genesis for a couple of reasons. One....both my son and my daughter can shoot the same bow for a while. and two.....the genesis is light and my daughter had no problems pulling it back.
> Thanks for everyone's replies.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

hoytarcherygal said:


> robbinhooder: hoyts are the best! lol


Yea, I love em I have a proelite and an ultraelite :teeth:


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

my little brother shoots a PSE CHAOS and hes 9............... nice bows and they have choice of a single or double cam chaos now


----------



## PGHRam (Sep 15, 2010)

Well, I went with The Diamond Ice. Bought one for my son and my daughter. I love this little bow. Can be tuned just like an adult bow. My daughter is pulling 10lbs and my son is pullling about 18lbs.


----------



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

Get her a genesis. They suck for anyone over about 10 tho.


----------

